# Baby hamster photos - winter white and syrian



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought you guys might like to see pics of my latest hamster litters









































































2p placed there to show the hamster's size!


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwwww so cute i miss my hammy might have 2 think about getting another one


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable! I had baby Syrian's once (well not me personally LOL), but they are adorable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

where do u live?!?!?!?!




I thought you where paying the ham 2p ^_^ a little wage ^_^


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

They are sooooo cute


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

they are gorgeous. Them pics are so cute


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awwww! They are so cute! I love the ones that are too colours! Never seen a hammy like that before! Also in love with the golden one


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

so gorgeous! i loved it when my hammy had babies


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

love that honey coloured one. That's what I would like


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

They are so cute!!!

Not too sure about the food they are eating in the first piccie though that looks yuk!!  I am sure they like it though and it is good for them xx


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

This may well be the cutest thing I have EVER seen!:blush:


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow are they tiny...but very cute.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

You are making me hamster broody, lol!
I have had 3 in my life and i find them the most adorable, does anyone else find that boys are more laid back and friendly? My 2 boys Mikey and Bounty were amazing, and Mikey was a rescue...he came from a house where the kids would put him into a ball and kick him down the stairs...he was my first hamster and i loved him, he would lie there and sleep with me all afternoon it devestated me when he died, but Candy the girl was a mare she didn't like being held or nothing she was a pain in the rear...


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi they are gorgeous! are you selling the baby dwarf hamsters? i am lloooking to buy one and they are just adorable!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

They are shockingly stunning!! Makes me miss my baby syrians


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omgggg i love the ones with the stripe on their backs!!! :O what are they? winter whites ? i havnt seen any like that before! :O im in love!!!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Aww there so cute , I want little baby hamsters


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah the small ones are winter whites. I made this post in August, so no, none of the babies are for sale... not that i sold any of the WW anyway 

This is a photo of 2 of them grown up:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

They are so sweet!! :001_wub:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to bump up an old thread but...

Harvey_Hams am I right in thinking.... I spy a baby Pixie ? :laugh:


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

heehee, you do spy a baby Pixie


----------

